# [SOLVED] Software analysis (8 golden rules)



## City of sun (Jul 28, 2011)

Is there more than just the 8 golden rules to look at when creating an interface?


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

*Re: Software analysis (8 golden rules)*

I am sure you have already seen thisbut for those who haven't) Shneiderman's Eight Golden Rules of Interface Design

But in addition... simple is always better(rule 8). complementary colors are far more eye catching then big bold red text.

Keep information on the screen limited and correct.

No need to "flood" you basic users with tons of commands and buttons (like an ACP)

Keep the pages basic and have a static navigation that goes between your entire interface.

none of this.... click here-> then here -> then....

All basic options should be easily accessible in just a few clicks.


----------



## City of sun (Jul 28, 2011)

Thanks I read the golden rules, used it, my assignment looks quite well…


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

Good luck with your grade...

Just an FYI:

From the Rules:


> *EDUCATIONAL ASSISTANCE*
> While we are happy to promote the education of users, we feel it is inappropriate to circumvent the learning process by directly assisting with assignments and projects of an educational nature. Direct answers to school or college assignments are not allowed and will not be given. However, if a user is having trouble comprehending a certain topic, the members and staff at TSF will be happy to provide assistance with understanding the topic.


*This post was fine, that is just for future reference :grin:*


----------

